# GSD quality



## Nikhil (May 22, 2011)

hiii friends ,

I have 7 months gsd . How can i know that my gsd is a pure gsd or not ?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Post a picture of him


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Where did you get him? Background and history?

And photos always help!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikhil said:


> hiii friends ,
> 
> I have 7 months gsd . How can i know that my gsd is a pure gsd or not ?


 
Ask before you buy? 

Is your pup a rescue?

Does it really matter if he is purebred?


----------

